# Who is Tom Nook to you?



## alesha (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have voted :'D


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Omg highest votes are a cheeseburger and the guy that made me homeless XD 
I voted on those two plus a king


----------



## N e s s (Oct 29, 2015)

There isn't an option for love him?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 29, 2015)

A character.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

whoops- i didnt realize this poll was multiple choice.

if i could sum up Tom Nook in one word, it would be:  the Pope of Greenwich Village.  

or maybe, Winston Wolfe from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## alesha (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow! Them results XD


----------



## alesha (Oct 31, 2015)

I wasn't expecting anyone else but me to say 'cheeseburger'! 
Everyone knows who he is but two say no-one knows!
Ok, he's definitely NOT homeless,  well, with all the money he owns...
6 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS BECAUSE OF HIM TAKING THEIR MONEY!!!!!!!
Lolz


----------



## TaroTanaka (Oct 31, 2015)

I really don't like Nook. Every time I see him and he informs me about another loan, it makes me want to flip all of the tables! >:U
Too much reality, Nook!!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 31, 2015)

Tom Crook*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

An animal, obviously.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2015)

A rich boss xD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

A money-stealing cheeseburger that made me homeless. XD


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 1, 2015)

I know lots of people hate Tom Nook but he's pretty nice. He gives you unlimited time to pay him back and his prices aren't too ridiculous.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 1, 2015)

Greedy raccoon who charges you way too much for mediocre house upgrades. He's alright, though.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

I just see him as a hard worker and a nice person actually. I do get why people think he robs your money but i honestly don't think he is doing that, that is how i would describe Crazy Redd not Tom Nook. I mean sure he wants money but doesn't everyone want money? It is not like you need it (unless you are a new player of course but players like me have more than 100 million bells on their bank account).


----------



## twisty (Nov 5, 2015)

I love Tom Nook. No interest rates and a pay at your own pace loan sound like heaven lmao//I'm crying.


----------



## Moose716 (Nov 5, 2015)

He is an evil mastermind. He is goning to take over your towns.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 5, 2015)

None, he gave me a home when I had no money. I have as much time as possible to pay him back, and he doesn't ask for any interest. 10/10 would lend money again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But on another thought, he's trying to guilttrip you into buying his junk. 0/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 5, 2015)

I think he is a frugal, yet shifty, raccoon that may come off as greedy, but once you get to know him, he's a pretty cool dude!


----------



## mintellect (Nov 5, 2015)

The only thing I dislike about Tom is how he forced you to work part time in previous games, that was boring.
But really he's not that bad of a guy. He gives you unlimited time to pay your loans, you don't even have to pay them off if you don't have to. And he can't just give you them for free, because A the guy needs to live, and B you need to work for reward.

Compare Nook and his loans to your loans in real life, if you have a house. Pretty sure in that comparison Tom is a saint. In real life, you have to pay to just own your house. No expanding the rooms or anything. Tom lets you have a huge house with each payment. And if you don't want a huge house, you don't have to pay at all. You aren't forced to pay him. And you aren't given a time limit unlike real life. And once you have a huge house, if you want to have a huge house, you don't owe any more money! You don't have to keep paying to own it or an electric bill or water bill or whatever the heck bill.
Plus, Bells are easy as pie to make.
So yeah, Nook man is a cool man. Don't understand his bad rap.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 6, 2015)

Nook:It will be 1 kidney! + your soul!


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 6, 2015)

A very, very greedy raccoon.


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

he made me homeless. haha....
gosh i still have nightmares about it from the GC version. working off my loan in his shady little shack...


----------



## alesha (Nov 10, 2015)

If you don't like my choices, why not choose an animal?  Is he not? Do you see completly different?


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 11, 2015)

A crook!


----------



## alesha (Nov 14, 2015)

Sorry if you hate my choices, all the bad one is because whoever I meet, either doesn't know him or hate him!

- - - Post Merge - - -

CHEESEBURGER IS IN THIRD PLACE!!!! This is why I love this website. Long live Bell Tree Forums and it's wonderful users!!!


----------



## Kristen (Nov 17, 2015)

Tom Nook is definitely a cheeseburger. Why he's still around baffles me.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 18, 2015)

A money-stealer, I'm so in debt.


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

one thing that has not faded throughout the years is my unyielding hatred towards tom nook. it usually lies dormant until someone tries to bring him up. i don't understand when people call him cute. i can't find anyone who indentures me against me my will to pay off a house "cute."

in other words... down with nook.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Is Satan an option?


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 18, 2015)

Redd, but not as obvious of a thief.


----------



## HHoney (Nov 19, 2015)

I believe that Tom Nook wouldn't be considered so evil if it seemed that when you pay money to him that it somehow benefits the town economy somehow.

Now that he is not directly related to the Nook shops from Cranny to Nookingtons he seems to have passed that business onto the younger Nook generations.

There should be a game mechanic that there are overall town benefits to the town when upgrading the Nook stores. And I mean more than being graced with the presence of Gracie, and having a department store.

When a town grows, the economy grows, it creates more jobs, and makes a more exciting town.
But in the current animal Crossing economy of New Leaf or even Happy Home Designer, the money just seems to flow to Nook, who takes it and goes Golfing?


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 19, 2015)

He ain't evil for taking our Bells. Houses don't pay for themselves, eh. He's just bedding everyone in to the future.


----------



## alesha (Nov 22, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Is Satan an option?



Noooo... my enemy is :'D


----------



## artisansystem (Nov 22, 2015)

New Leaf makes him out to be a much sweeter guy, tbh. In Wild World he was just... Satan incarnate.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 23, 2015)

Just some payment guy.


----------



## alesha (Nov 26, 2015)

Cheeseburger has 31 votes!!!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

the guy who made me homeless lmao


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 8, 2015)

I didn't like the options, so I didn't vote in the poll. To me, he's a kind businessman. I don't get the hate; he lets you pay off your loans if and when _you_ want to. If you don't pay, he won't repossess your house or charge interest. Who else is going to give you such a sweet deal?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 8, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I didn't like the options, so I didn't vote in the poll. To me, he's a kind businessman. I don't get the hate; he lets you pay off your loans if and when _you_ want to. If you don't pay, he won't repossess your house or charge interest. Who else is going to give you such a sweet deal?



Agreed, I love Tom Nook. He makes me laugh when he says "oh 298,000 bells? pocket change lol". He's really just a kind business man.


----------



## Discord (Dec 8, 2015)

I think of him as a miser.

He literaly jacks up your estate prices, but at least he is'nt like his Wild World incarnation.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

A money thief, he's also a raccoon and a cheeseburger.
imo


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

COME ON GUYS HE'S OBVIOUSLY A CHEESEBURGER! ARE YOU EVEN REAL ANIMAL CROSSING FANS IF YOU DONT EVEN KNOW THAT MUCH? GARSH.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Hm. I don't know why there aren't any positive options about him. In all honesty, I just see him as a normal guy.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

A fat raccoon who steals all my bells and talks all funny and cute so I forgive him every time ;-;


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 18, 2015)

N e s s said:


> There isn't an option for love him?



amen to that i love all the animals in AC, even though Tom can be a pain with his pricey bills i still love him


----------



## MintySky (Dec 18, 2015)

A raccoon that steals all your money.


----------



## Manah (Dec 18, 2015)

That cute little amiibo sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 18, 2015)

Well I love raccoons in general so I chose 'the king'.


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 18, 2015)

Honestly I love Tom Nook! In my opinion he's a businessman but he's not a bad guy... I mean dude he gives you a house when you have nowhere else to stay and even if his prices are expensive he gives you all the time you need to pay it off! I wish everybody didn't hate him D:

Also, he's a cheeseburger. Obviously.


----------

